# What if i take out the wheel from my pregnant mice's cage?



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

is it good or bad for them. i read some comments that i should take it out....why?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

depends on the type of wheel, and where the does build there nest and so on, i'd leave mine in as my mouse get stressed without the wheel and i only use the saucer wheel's which are uber safe. If you think it could harm babys or is near the babys nest remove it or just move it away otherwise should be fine.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Personally I would take the wheel out (not that my mice have wheels) because energy spent running on a wheel is energy they're not putting into their litters. I think that all of the doe's energy resources should be concentrated on the babies. It's only for three or four weeks.

I don't think it's likely that babies would be actually harmed by a wheel though, they're pretty robust 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Mice of all sorts do fine without wheels.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine don't have wheels either =o) And they do very well!

W xx


----------

